

"Adventurous Female Human" Needed to Give Birth to Neandertal - tomjakubowski
http://www.genomeweb.com/blog/adventurous-female-human-needed-give-birth-neandertal

======
drucken
Given it has been proven that up to 4% of the DNA of all humans outside of
Africa can be traced to "Neanderthal" origin, this is not as much of a stretch
than it first seems.

But this scientist may be crazy to believe his particular dream would ever be
realised in somewhere like Europe.

